# Spawn-Aid



## cooljr (Dec 16, 2005)

Anyone try Spawn-Aid just bought it. It says that it create the ultimate breeding environment! Lets see if it works I'll kept you guys posted. It's my by Tropical Science.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

works great with cichlids


----------



## bigbipo (Feb 12, 2005)

Yea it does work good, but its not Near as strong as Kent Black water is... 
I found that the only thing thats even close to being as strong is the tetra black water.. I was told from my lfs that tetra was the first to develop it, but thats probably just becuase that what they had for sale LOL...
GL, 
black water will help if you fish is inactive, guees it make em feel at home in their mercy waters


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

Works great for me.


----------



## bigbipo (Feb 12, 2005)

my P's are still to young to breed i think..
-> Did yours actualy breed with the help of these products?

I'v only haad success with my chilids breeding like dam bunny rabbits!!

Anyone want any? Drop me a PM, they are a great source to have as ever lasting food  Its funny cause my P's cant catch em, most of the time..


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

yeah, i've seen that sh*t, it's expensive.

has anyone used on P's


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm gonna get me some this week and give it a whirl. mine have stopped breeding for some reason so I need something to get them going again.


----------

